# NERI Seminar: Some lessons from the Crisis



## Brendan Burgess (5 Dec 2014)

NERI Seminar Series                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     The Nevin Economic Research Institute (NERI)  will hold a seminar on Wednesday 10 December 2014. The NERI seminar  series aims to provide a forum for the presentation of research on  topics of relevance to Irish public policy (North and South). The  upcoming seminar will take the format of a detailed presentation  followed by 30-40 minutes of questions and answers. 

*Title:* Some Lessons from the Crisis: Spatial Justice, Uneven Development and Future Choices
*Speakers:* Gerry Kearns (Professor of Geography, Maynooth University) and David Meredith (Senior Research Officer, Teagasc)
*Date:* 10th December
*Time: *16:00 — 17:15 (tea and coffee from 15:50)
*Location:* INTO Learning Centre, Parnell Square, Dublin 1

Recent economic and labour market indicators point to expansion of the  economy, growth in the number of people in work and a reduction in the  numbers unemployed. Worryingly, however, the measures that are currently  being considered, implemented or resisted are reflective of past  initiatives. This raises the concern that we are, as a society, destined  to take another pro-cyclical turn on a financial cycle merry-go-round  resulting in further concentration of capital, social injustices and a  spatial hardening of these injustices.

There is a danger that despite the hardship and sacrifices that we  ‘wasted a serious crisis’ (Rahm Emanuel). In developing these ideas, our  paper provides an overview of spatial changes in the composition of the  labour force and youth migration patterns. This draws attention to the  presence of long run trends towards economic agglomeration within some  regions, weakening of others and the ultimate futility of repeating  historical initiatives in the hope that this time the outcome will  somehow be different.

The seminar will draw on the presenters' recent book on the[broken link removed]

Please contact info@nerinstitute.net to register.


----------



## Purple (10 Dec 2014)

Are you going Brendan?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Dec 2014)

No.


----------



## Purple (10 Dec 2014)

Brendan Burgess said:


> No.



Too close to Christmas to give yourself a stomach ache?


----------



## Firefly (11 Dec 2014)

Purple said:


> Too close to Christmas to give yourself a stomach ache?



I would have went but have shaved off my "Movember".


----------

